

Bloomberg Anchor Quickly Robbed Of Bitcoin After Displaying It On TV - eplanit
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2013/12/24/bloomberg_anchor_robbed_of_bitcoin_after_displaying_it_live_on_air.html

======
ColinWright
Previous reports:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955861)
(gizmodo.com) (3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957735)
(marketwatch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6958705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6958705)
(bloomberg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6959403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6959403)
(businessinsider.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961294)
(rawstory.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962090)
(rt.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962782)
(reddit.com)

